# New Member, New Goat, a couple questions



## MadtwnEngr (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey everyone! Just bought an '05 GTO as a graduation gift to myself - Black/Black M6 w/ 17's. Haven't gotten to drive it a whole lot yet (522 miles), but I'm going on a fairly decent road trip over the new year's down to Florida (Badgers playing in the Capital One Bowl).

Have there been lingering problems with the '05's in any areas that I should check before I leave? I'm planning on changing the oil and filter, I'm just asking because I haven't had much time to look things over and I won't until after the trip!

Thanks much!

P.S. I've wanted one of these things since they first advertised the GTO's return... the little I have gotten to drive it, I'm very happy with my purchase! Much better than my '88 Park Avenue!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Most are notorious for a whining sound coming from the rear diff around 50 mph under acceleration only. Mine occurred at 850 miles.Your dealer will end up replacing it as there is a bulletin on this issue. You can make the trip with no problem. Usual oil change with filter is 6.5 qts of Mobil 1 -5w30. Try to use a premium oil filter at all times. Ya may wanna crank up the amp in the trunk on the left side behind the upholstery. Reach in after peeling the trim away , there is a knob you can turn to give sound system a little more ooomph. I'm sure Big Mike will add to this as he is the site Guru. Other than that you will enjoy every moment in your new ride. Congrats and welcome to the site.
PS.........This is a first, I beat Mike to a post....!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Johnie - Not to steal your thunder, but I think he is taking it easy after some of the comments today. 

Anyways ~ MadtwnEngr - Welcome to the herd sir. You will be pleased. 

The rear end whine and the power motors going out are the only major TSB out now. There have been some suspension issues as well. Also the LS2 is notorious for eating oil on long trips. So check it when you get to where you are going. 

I agree to crank up the amp and when you get a chance have the vehicle professionally tuned. It makes a pretty big difference in power and economy.

Again welcome!!!! and congratulation on becoming one of the few and proud Holden owners in America.


----------



## itsjoelr (Nov 23, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Johnie - Not to steal your thunder, but I think he is taking it easy after some of the comments today.
> 
> Anyways ~ MadtwnEngr - Welcome to the herd sir. You will be pleased.
> 
> ...




What should one expect to pay for a tune, and will it void the warrenty? Where / how would one find a local shop that is willing to do it?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

itsjoelr said:


> What should one expect to pay for a tune, and will it void the warrenty? Where / how would one find a local shop that is willing to do it?


1. 250 - 500(If it cheaper then they probably are not doing it right)
2. Technically yes. But my dealership does not give grief about such things. THEY CAN SAY NO THOUGH
3.Mike is in your area. I am sure he knows 10 people that can take care of you.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

welcome, enjoy the ride!! and be safe arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

Just got back from dinner and yes, I will be taking it easy until all the drama blows over, as today was a bad day for all of us.

Welcome MadTwnEngr!!!

Some of the complaints owners have voiced their opinion are the rear end whine, wheelhop, slow seats, water running in, oil consumption, gas mileage and that some dealers are leaving tires underinflated, low oil levels, and spring pads in.

One mod every GTO owner should do is get full dash customization done by a user on this board, named GTPprix. He is amazing in what he can do to your gauges, and its well worth it!

itsjoelr, as for the tuning, I do know a guy. He is a little south of us but his name is John Sealock and he can custom tune, on a dyno, for a very reasonable rate.

http://www.woodbridgedynotech.com/index.htm

Lastly, PLEASE treat this car with respect, appreciate its power, and it will reward you with a smile everytime you drive it.

Our main parts guys on here are TByrne (Tom) and GTODEALER (Steve). You can contact any person you wish, but I am always on here should you have any questions. I respond to PM, email, IM, or a post.

Good luck, be safe, keep the tires fryin and the ladies smilin!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

welcome to the club... :willy: arty:

Lastly, PLEASE treat this car with respect, appreciate its power, and it will reward you with a smile everytime you drive it.
:agree .. GTOs are more satisfying then beating the hell out of a player on a online game ... :willy: arty:


----------



## MadtwnEngr (Dec 10, 2005)

Already turned the gain up on the amp and checked the tire pressure when I bought it. I haven't heard of the rearend issue though, so thanks for that.  

One other thing - I saw some other guys post a while back claiming that the CAGS eliminator voids the warranty??? Is that bogus? 

I appreciate your guys' input and I'm sure I'll be on here all of the time now... so much for productivity!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I wouldn't sweat the CAGS thing one bit. To be safe, just remove your defeat cable before taking it in for service. Buy the one from SLP. It takes all of 5 minutes to install -- from pulling the jack out, putting the cable in and putting the jack away.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Welcome neighbor to the south. Glad to see another Badger on the forum. CAGS should not be a problem, had my dealer install it at my last oil change. (I don't really fit under the car, even on ramps.) I would add that a set of snows are a must in the snow belt. 

david


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Congrats and arty: :cheers Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## MadtwnEngr (Dec 10, 2005)

SilverGoat, I'm originally from Marathon, WI.... small world!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome to our Family bro :cheers arty:


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

MadtwnEngr said:


> SilverGoat, I'm originally from Marathon, WI.... small world!


Maraton, eh. I'm actually an import, but spent 10 years in Merrill before moving to Ringle in August. Love the area. Had enough big city life for a long while. Merry Christmas and enjoy the Goat.


----------



## GTOFiend420 (Dec 17, 2005)

*congrats*

first off, congratulations on your purchase! all of these fine folks have let you in on a lot of great information, but have left out one minor detail....well, in my opinion one MAJOR detail....the stock shifter is ****...sorry, but as much of a fan as I am, GM failed at this....the B&M short shift, however, does an excellent job of fixing the "noodle shifting." 2nd to 3rd is paper thin, whereas 4th to 5th is a lot closer than stock, yet still not as close as 2 to 3....but you cant even drive the car to redline to notice any real difference between the two shifts, as the car cuts off at 159, right at the 4th-to-5th range...the best $300(guesstimate price) you'll put into your goat, and not too bad to install yourself either...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

I am assuming the MODs you do on your vehicle only voids the warrenty according to however the dealership sets it up..... I would consult the parts department and find out for sure yourself before jacking yourself up.. 

we are asking *dealernut * to call our dealers and clarify this fact with each of our GTO dealerships .. because we also think that if you change a suspention part it SHOULD NOT void the warrenty on the entire vehicle....but apparently they say it does ... :willy: arty:

If I ever have a tranny problem I was specifically told to remove the CAGs before bringing it in for repair.. or they will not warrenty it.. but the parts guy is a good friend of the salesperson which is my personal friend.. so we can share info like that with out getting the dealership suspicious...


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Vedli said:


> I am assuming the MODs you do on your vehicle only voids the warrenty according to however the dealership sets it up..... I would consult the parts department and find out for sure yourself before jacking yourself up..
> 
> we are asking *dealernut * to call our dealers and clarify this fact with each of our GTO dealerships .. because we also think that if you change a suspention part it SHOULD NOT void the warrenty on the entire vehicle....but apparently they say it does ... :willy: arty:
> 
> If I ever have a tranny problem I was specifically told to remove the CAGs before bringing it in for repair.. or they will not warrenty it.. but the parts guy is a good friend of the salesperson which is my personal friend.. so we can share info like that with out getting the dealership suspicious...


Just ship your car over the pond and to me and I will take care of you  

Seriously though, Warranty work is a fickle beast when it comes to mods. We have a domino effect on our policies. meaning if you change your driveshaft and then you snap your differential then I am not going to fix that. Because the driveshaft _could _ have caused the problem and it would possibly just break the new one. But if you make your suspension more nimble then I am not going to say no to a rear end whine. They obviously have nothing to do with the other. So we would take care of that. You know its just common sense with us. 

One hint though - Go in at the end of the month when they may have excess warranty money. They are normally searching for business then. Just depending on the area with that hint though.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcome in man! Beware of the raildust! :cheers


----------



## MadtwnEngr (Dec 10, 2005)

Didn't have any raildust on it when I took delivery. As for the shifter... I'd totally agree. My buddy's '04 Evo had a crisper throw, in my opinion, but then again he's got to spool up his ponies.... ours are ready and waiting! :cool


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

MadtwnEngr said:


> Didn't have any raildust on it when I took delivery. As for the shifter... I'd totally agree. My buddy's '04 Evo had a crisper throw, in my opinion, but then again he's got to spool up his ponies.... ours are ready and waiting! :cool


Have you run him yet?


----------

